# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  SPLITSKA KAVICA 7.svibnja

## bublica3

*Splitska kavica u petak, 15,30 u Stella Mare. 

Jeli vam odgovara sat???

prebrojimo se:
Blekonja, Irena, Nene2, Denny,* *Bublica**...


*

----------


## Nene2

stižem s bedževima!

----------


## Denny

Aaaaaaa..... kavica!!! *NAPOKON!*  :Very Happy: 
Ja stižem, naravnio, grmilo, sijevalo... PREDUGO je prošlo od zadnjeg puta, svašta nam se izdogađalo *i jedva čekam da vas vidim!*  :Very Happy:  Šta se tiće ure, sve mi paše, od podne do ponoći... Ionako mi se ne ide na rivu.  :Grin: 

Cure drage, Splićanke i vi koje se slučajno nađete u Splitu sutra, pridružite nam se, *SVE ste dobrodošle!*  :Heart:  Volila bi da nas bude što više, da se upoznamo i popričamo, vjerujte, neće vam bit dosadno!

E da, ako netko ne zna, Stella Mare je na plaži na Trsteniku i ima zatvoreni dio za pušaće, tako da nam ni kiša (koja će sigurno past za Sv. Duju) ništa ne može.  :Joggler: 

*VIDIMO SE!!!*

----------


## Blekonja

ja stižem!!!!!! vidimo se!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

a vidjela sam da i aleksandraj dolazi!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Doći ću i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Jupiiii!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

E sad mozda glupo pitanje ali.....da li je Stella Mare na Bacvicama ili kod Prime 3 (ne poznam bas super ST)  :Embarassed:   Diana, trudna si cim je plus

----------


## Blekonja

ni na Bačvicama ni kod Prime 3  :Grin:   .......to je na Trsteniku... tik uz more, tj. plažu.... bijeli kafić, nedavno preuređen!!!

----------


## bublica3

> E sad mozda glupo pitanje ali.....da li je Stella Mare na Bacvicama ili kod Prime 3 (ne poznam bas super ST)  Diana, trudna si cim je plus


To ti je kad dođeš poviše Zente, pa možeš s autom nastaviti dalje niz jednu nizbrdicu kao da ćeš dalje prema Žnjanu i kad dođeš do jedne rampe parkiraš jer tu je odmah Stella mare.

Nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## Blekonja

evo možda nam se i goa pridruži, a i Tamara sa svojim bebačem!!!

----------


## goa

Ne mogu stopostotno obećat jer imamo već dogovor otprije, ali bi volila  :Grin: . Bez auta sam, mogu li pješke od strane Trstenika uz more do kafića, pokušavam procijeniti koliko bi mi vremenski tribalo...

----------


## goa

Na žalost, neću doći, već me umorilo jutro, predaleko mi da idem pješice.. Šteta, bilo bi baš zanimljivo upoznati vas, a bit će sigurno još kavica  :Heart:  !

----------


## Nene2

Drage cure sa kavice, pozdrav još jednom! 
Bublica3, gargamelica, irena456, Blekonja, contra( i medeni bebač), Denny, aleksandraj drago mi je da sam vas upoznala i nadam se da ćemo nastaviti sa kavicama i da će svaki put nova trudnica častiti!

Sve koje nisu mogle biti s nama molim da mi se jave na pp ukoliko žele *bedževe*, pa se možemo dogovoriti.
Bio je stvarno super dan, Blekonja sa malenom točkicom i vijest o Dijaninoj beti, ma bravo cure  ( i bravo CITO! )

----------


## bublica3

*Nene2* drago mi je da sam upoznala tebe, Gargamelicu i aleksandraj. 
Bilo je ugodno i vesele me iduće kavice i nove trudnice!!!
 :Joggler:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Nene2* drago mi je da sam upoznala tebe, Gargamelicu i aleksandraj. 
> Bilo je ugodno i vesele me iduće kavice i nove trudnice!!!


Kako Bublica uvijek kaze ono sto mislim, potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> *Nene2* drago mi je da sam upoznala tebe, Gargamelicu i aleksandraj. 
> Bilo je ugodno i vesele me iduće kavice i nove trudnice!!!



i ja potpisujem dragu bublicu bilo mi je super i jedva čekam novu kavicu, sad će lipa vrimena pa nek bude opet što prije  :Grin: !!!  pozz svima

----------


## Denny

I meni je bilo super i veselim se sljedećoj kavici! I nadam se da ću do tad imat i ja kakav konkretniji plan za dalje.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Meni je drago da sam upoznala sve cure i bilo jaaaako ugodno druženje  :Wink: 
I potpisujem da sljedeći put nova trudnica časti ali nek ih bude vise pa da bude duplih , troduplih .... cascenja

----------

